# Salsa Festival in So. Cal.



## richoso1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Spicy food, hot music and Oxnardâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s cool ocean breezes are on the menu for the 15th Annual Oxnard Salsa Festival, July 26 & 27, 2008 in Oxnard, California. 





_Salsa Dancing!_

Plaza Park is the place for a two-day celebration of _everything_ salsa â€“ the food, the music, and the dance. You can taste it, you can dance it, and you can even take it home! 

The Festival is open 11 am to 7 pm Saturday & Sunday. Best of all - admission and parking are *free*. Please, no coolers or pets on site. 
I'll be there for both days along with family and friends and my camera. Hope to see you there.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey is Gloria going too??
Me and some of my peeps are coming out Sat...give me a time and place where you will be and we will meet up!!
Kelly 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





BBQG


----------

